# θυρανοίξια vs εγκαίνια



## anti18880 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ψάχνοντας την μικρή εννοιολογική διαφορά που μπορεί να έχουν οι δυο αυτές λέξεις έπεσα πάνω στο site σας και ενθουσιάστηκα!

Πιστεύω πως θα το "ξεψαχνίσω" με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση και θα αυξήσω τις γνώσεις μου για την ελληνική και όχι μόνο.

Για αρχή όμως θα ήθελα να με διαφωτίσετε αν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τις δυο λέξεις (θυρανοίξια και εγκαίνια) σαν συνώνυμες ή όχι. Τα θυρανοίξια αναφέρονται μόνο σε ναούς, μουσεία και παρόμοια ... τι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες. Όπως το λες είναι. Είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στα βυζαντινά χρόνια για τα εγκαίνια, π.χ. της Αγια-Σοφιάς, και έμεινε να χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά μόνο για τα εγκαίνια ναών.
εποίησεν (ενν. ο βασιλεύς) τα θυρανοίξια του ναού
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=10763&target_dict=2

Νομίζω ότι μόνο για πλάκα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.

Το ΛΝΕΓ (το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, δηλαδή) λέει:
επίσημη τελετή ανοίγματος των θυρών Ιερού Ναού, είτε στο πλαίσιο της τελετής των εγκαινίων του είτε ανεξάρτητα από αυτά, για να παραδοθεί σε χρήση με αντιμήνσιο μέχρι τον εγκαινιασμό του.

Το αντιμήνσιο είναι το ύφασμα που μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει την Αγία Τράπεζα.

Βλέπεις ότι υπάρχει αυτή η μικρή διαφορά από τα επίσημα εγκαίνια.


----------



## anti18880 (Feb 10, 2012)

Το βρήκα να το χρησιμοποιούν και για μουσείο αλλά και για σταθμό του Προαστειακού. Σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θεωρείται λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Μόνο αν ήταν μέσα σε εισαγωγικά θα γίνονταν δεκτά. Και είναι περισσότερο γλώσσα εφημερίδας.


----------



## anti18880 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση


----------

